# Cartel "Gas Pedal"



## LoEdge (Jan 27, 2011)

Just received the Cartels in the mail and I'm reading the booklet the comes with them, say something about gas pedal adjustments under the toe, can anyone provide additional information on that, thank you.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

If you look at the base of the binding, the part that goes under the toe can be moved in and out via a sliding mechanism underneath the padding (looking at the part of the base that contacts the snowboard). Adjust it so that the padding is in full contact with your boot toe when strapped in. If it is moved out too far, you will have less toe contact and less responsive toe side turns.


----------



## LoEdge (Jan 27, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> If you look at the base of the binding, the part that goes under the toe can be moved in and out via a sliding mechanism underneath the padding (looking at the part of the base that contacts the snowboard). Adjust it so that the padding is in full contact with your boot toe when strapped in. If it is moved out too far, you will have less toe contact and less responsive toe side turns.[/QUOT
> 
> Awesome, thank you.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

Does anyone have a link with a more detailed manual about the Cartels?

I have some 2012 Cartels and the book that comes with it is pretty vague


----------



## krankedmusic (Nov 15, 2012)

Easto said:


> Does anyone have a link with a more detailed manual about the Cartels?
> 
> I have some 2012 Cartels and the book that comes with it is pretty vague


How to Adjust Burton Bindings | eHow.com

there is a plastic clip in the front of the gas pedal. you have to pop it out with a flathead screwdriver, then underneath squeeze the plastic part and slide. now don't forget to put the plastic clip back.
the customs don't have adjustable pedals, thiers only snaps into place underneath. it only can be in one position. that's one of the upgrades of the mission and cartel.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySSL1WtGu7U

This video was actually really good.


----------

